# Topics > Related topics > Events >  HAI HELI-EXPO, helicopter exhibition, USA

## Airicist

Organizer - Helicopter Association International

Website - heliexpo.com

facebook.com/HelicopterAssoc

Heli-Expo on Wikipedia

HAI HELI-EXPO 2022 - March 7-10, 2022, Dallas, Texas, USA

HAI HELI-EXPO 2021 - March 22 - 25, 2021, New Orleans, Louisiana, USA

HAI HELI-EXPO 2020 - January 28 - 30, 2020, Anaheim, California, USA

HAI HELI-EXPO 2019 - March 4-7, 2019, Atlanta, Georgia, USA

HAI HELI-EXPO 2018 - February 28 - March 1, 2018, Las Vegas, Nevada, USA

----------


## Airicist

Published on Mar 24, 2014




> Drone TV covers the highlights of the Heli Expo 2014

----------


## Airicist

HAI HELI-EXPO 2016 Fly In-Fly Out

Published on Jun 29, 2016




> HAI HELI-EXPO 2016 Fly In-Fly Out, Louisville, Kentucky.

----------

